# المولدات الكهربائية ...... اجزائها واعطالها و اصلاحها ........



## العراق نيو (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ........


شباب وشابات المنتدى ...........
ارجوا المساعدة فيمن لديه الخبرة بعمل المولدات واعطالها واصلاحها ........... اذا امكن ملف pdf 

ارجوا المساعدة رجااااااااااااااااااااااااءا 

تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتـــــــــــــــي


----------



## ashrafshoshan (18 يونيو 2010)

اعشق المولدات ياريت بعض :12:الاعطال الشائعة واصلاحها وشكرااااا


----------



## emhdisam (18 يونيو 2010)

يمكن مراجعة موقع شركة كومينز ستجد الكثير او كاتيربيلر


----------



## علي البصام (22 يونيو 2010)

سيدي العزيز اين الملف لاجزاء المولد الكهربائي مع الصيانه وشكر لكم


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 يونيو 2010)

إخوانى إليكم هذا الرابط عسى الله أن ينفعنا به

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202283.html

و لا تنسوا الدعاء لى ولوالدّىَ

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## الأمين حسن (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## reegolas cage (24 سبتمبر 2012)

Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

كتاب عن الاعطال الشائعه للمولدات اتمنى ان شاء الله يفيدك


----------



## ابونبراس (16 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

